# New Topic Under Additional Forums



## DesertCat

I would like to suggest a "Sources" topic under Additonal Forums where we can post sources of language materials, language schools, general language learning tips, etc.  For example, I have found online sources to order Italian language magazines and books (not reference books but fiction in italian).

I have spent the last year trying to find Italian lanugage books/magazines/etc and it has taken a lot of searching.  It would be nice to have one source that new people can go to.  Under "Sources" we could have one thread for each language so it would be easy to find the language you want.  

It is easy for me to find Spanish language books locally (Arizona) but not other languages such as Italian. I'm sure that in eastern Canada both French and English language books are available but I don't know if that's true for WEstern Canada nor do I know if other languages are available.   What about Western Europe...are multple languages readily available?


----------



## mia04

hi 
i think that, that is a great idea!


----------



## vachecow

Another good Idea!  But did you want one new forum, or one new category, under which there would be several new forums?


----------



## DesertCat

I may have been using incorrect terminology.  Under the forum "Additional Forums" I'd like the sub-forum of "Sources" then within that sub-forum I would suggest the topics be by language (one for Italian, German, Spanish, and so on.......  For that to work it would just require that posters be logical about which topic they post under.


----------



## lauranazario

DesertCat said:
			
		

> I may have been using incorrect terminology.  Under the forum "Additional Forums" I'd like the sub-forum of "Sources" then within that sub-forum I would suggest the topics be by language (one for Italian, German, Spanish, and so on.......  For that to work it would just require that posters be logical about which topic they post under.



Hi DesertCat,

The Spanish-English forum has a Resources moderated sub-forum where we feature links to glossaries and other useful sites. Other language forums may be interested in launching their own lists of resources. I suggest you inquire with each forum's Moderators.

One observation, though... in Spanish-English Resources we moderate & review submitted links and websites before they become part of our permanent collection. 
This is done because: 
1) it's one precaution against spammers looking to place "freebie advertising" in WR --there is, after all, advertising space available for sale here-- and, 
2) we must follow a set of guidelines created by Mike Kellogg, which include not posting sites that are competitive with WR.

I'm not saying this is the way every language resource list (if created) will work.... just don't be surprised if it does.

Saludos,
L.


----------



## DesertCat

L.

I would agree that it would need to be moderated to keep the riffraff out.  I'm not interested so much in pointing out the obvious sites that any google search would turn up but rather the sources that are more difficult to find.  

Perhaps sub-groups under the Spanish, Italian and French forums would be logical but that probably wouldn't work as well for the languages under "other".  

At this point, I shall wait and see what Mr K has to say.


----------



## lauranazario

DesertCat said:
			
		

> L.
> 
> Perhaps sub-groups under the Spanish, Italian and French forums would be logical but that probably wouldn't work as well for the languages under "other".



Correct... the existence of a Resources list responds to the traffic and the needs of each particular forum, as dictated by it's own 'dwellers'. 

Saludos,
L.


----------



## vachecow

You could just have one recources forum and it could include all languages.


----------



## DDT

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> You could just have one recources forum and it could include all languages.



I think a collective resources forum might be very hard to manage for no one has excellent skills in every language...moreover I'm afraid it might be quite dispersive...

DDT


----------



## Silvia

DesertCat, I'm glad you brought this up.

First you have to know I already suggested an Italian-English Resources Subforum, and the Administrator would agree if there's enough demand for one. Of course a moderator would be required.

Now my question is, would you offer to moderate the resources subforum? Because people who have great ideas, as Mr Cuchufléte keeps saying, also have to support their ideas in actual practice.

The moderator of a resources subforum should be fluent in the foreign language in question. That's why a general forum wouldn't be possible.


----------



## DesertCat

I would be willing to be a moderator however, I'm still very much a beginner in Italian so that might not work out very well.


----------



## Sharon

I think it would be a great idea, but after reading this thread, it sounds like a difficult one! 

DesertCat, I'm not sure what you are looking for, but would it be possible for you to subscribe to the magazines you want? You might have to pay a little more for shipping, but maybe you could have them sent to you. Another thing you may want to consider is finding an Italian "forum friend" and seeing if you could arrange some sort of book exchange program. I don't know if either idea would work, but they both occurred to me when I read your post. 

Sharon.


----------



## Silvia

Yeah, of course I was just stating the difficulties it implies. As I already mentioned in my previous post, it’s not me who decide this kind of stuff! 

Sharon had a great idea as well. And I guess I heard something about that, too, in the Italian-English Forum.


----------



## mkellogg

I would consider recommended books to be in a "resources" forum or thread when we get one.  My question is:  isn't Amazon.com really good at recommending books in Italian?  Amazon made its name by being a place where people go to recommend and see recommendations of books.  I know that they have some non-English titles, and would think that that is the logical place for people to talk about them and build lists of their favorites, etc.


----------

